# Something for the lathe nerds :-))



## PhotonFanatic (Nov 18, 2006)

Hope this is OK here. Doesn't seem to fit anywhere else. 

I have a bunch of Micro 100 solid carbide boring bars for sale. These are unused old stock from a retired machinist. 

The sizes shown on the plastic bags are the minimum bore size (diameter) that you need for the bar to fit the hole. The maximum bore depth varies as you can see. 

Price is $10 - $15 each, just e-mail me to confirm that I have your wanted min bore size and let me know how deep you need to go with it. I'll let you know if I have anything that works.

Here's an overview of what I have:







And here's a closeup of just the .140" sizes, showing how the depths can vary. Almost all of these have a flat on the top for proper alignment when clamping. Note that many of these have shanks that are only 1" long, or less.





I also have some interior threading bars, but I haven't measured and bagged those yet. This was enough work at it was. 

E-mail me at: fanatic (at) photonfanatic.com

Thanks.


----------



## Anglepoise (Nov 18, 2006)

Very interested. Are any of the shanks 5/16th" "??


----------



## PhotonFanatic (Nov 18, 2006)

Anglepoise said:


> Very interested. Are any of the shanks 5/16th" "??


 
And just when I thought I was all done and could head to the lathe. :lolsign: 

Yes, quite a few of them in the .230" and up min. bores.


----------



## Anglepoise (Nov 18, 2006)

You get back here......

I will take 2 that look like the pic below that shows one of the bars in 
the .230 bag.

I will let you choose but they must all have a 5/16th" shank.
Thanks



[/IMG]


----------



## Mirage_Man (Nov 18, 2006)

I think I'd like the one that's in the .190 bag.


----------



## PhotonFanatic (Nov 18, 2006)

Anglepoise said:


> You get back here......
> 
> I will take 2 that look like the pic below that shows one of the bars in
> the .230 bag.
> ...


 
David,

You can have as many as you'd like--I have quite a few of those .230" min bore pieces with the .3125" shank.


----------



## PhotonFanatic (Nov 18, 2006)

Mirage_Man said:


> I think I'd like the one that's in the .190 bag.


 
Brian,

Actually, that one slipped by me. It is really a 60-degree threading tool. You are, of course, welcome to it, but it isn't for boring, per se.


----------



## Mirage_Man (Nov 19, 2006)

PhotonFanatic said:


> Brian,
> 
> Actually, that one slipped by me. It is really a 60-degree threading tool. You are, of course, welcome to it, but it isn't for boring, per se.



Yes I know. That's why I wanted it. I need a decent threading tool. In fact if you have any more let me know.

MM


----------



## Anglepoise (Nov 19, 2006)

PM on its way


----------



## Anglepoise (Dec 1, 2006)

I picked mine up to day and they are great.
Thanks Fred. 
Now have to decide on a new light to build.


----------



## gadget_lover (Dec 1, 2006)

Mine arrived today. Thanks Fred.  That assortment bridges a gap in my tools!

Like David, now I have to find a project to work on.

Daniel


----------



## Luman (Dec 10, 2006)

PM sent about an assortment package.

Thanks,

John


----------



## Luman (Dec 11, 2006)

Paypal sent!

Thanks


----------



## modamag (Dec 16, 2006)

Hi Freddy,

I need 5x bars total.
Do you have anything close to these?

1. Threading. Min Bore: .500 / Projection: .070 / Shank: 5/16
2. Threading. Largest shank size & projection
3. Boring with 1/4" Shank
4. Boring with / 0.040-0.073 Projection / largest shank size
5. Boring with / 0.040-0.073 Projection / largest shank size


----------

